# baby aspirin to use or not??



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Has anyone used baby aspirin during tx?
Is it only useful for people who have miscarried? 
When should it be used?
Can it help with implantation?
thanks Sparty x


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Sparty,

Check this out...http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/329464.stm

Lychee


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

ask your dr and do tell them if you are taking it.

Good Luck


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Sparty

I self prescribed it last time and I had a BFN.

I tried so many things last time - DHEA, Aspirin, Acupuncture etc etc etc.

This time I'm trying au naturel just with folic acid and some royal jelly. 

As for Aspirin - I would check with the doc first. I can't help thinking it might have done me no good!!!

Good Luck x


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll throw in my 2p's worth here too Sparty! I self medicated on my first cycle and took asprin up to EC and got a BFP so its up to you


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Sparty,

I have been advised to take 75mg asprin on every IVF cycle I've done. Alot of clinics seem to recommend it. It is also supposed to be good for general health to. Though I know there are mixed reports on this

Cozy


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

me too

i self medicated and got a bfp, after 5 txs so it helped as far as im concerned..

jane


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

i self medicated but followed the advice fom a good friend who was advised to use it by ARGC. she got a bfp against all the odds so i thought i would give it a shot.

i did check with my GP first though and he said it was fine to use and he seemed to be aware of its use.

i used it from start of stimms and will continue to do so until and if  i get to 12 weeks.

im 4+6 today


----------



## kelbel77 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi

I self medicated aswell, didn't use it on 5 previous cycles - all BFNs - BFP when I did! I done a lot of research and with my problem appearing to be an implantation one, I figured it couldn't hurt given the fact most of the research points to it aiding implantation.  I'm now 11 weeks and I stopped it when I got my BFP.  Check with your GP/clinic though - I asked my GP and he said cos it was such a low dose it wouldn't do any harm.

Good luck.
Kelly x


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Just used it for my past cycle---BFN....so who knows?


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Asked at my pre tx appointment and nurse asked Dr Williamson (RFC) and she said no to using baby aspirin as it can effect implantation. I leaving it this time


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Its amazing how different clinics have different views on things like asprin and they all think they are right.

Every clinic I have been too recommend asprin, but are they right to do so... who knows!

Cozy


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hi girls,

will just put in my 10p worth... my first ivf was strictly by the rules and was a   my 1ST FET i self medicated with baby Aspirin 75mg ( uncoated ) but took it every other day.... had implantation cramps so bad on day 6!  i got a    but i MC 6 days later ( thinking maybe not enough Aspirin as i never took it every day as it suggests).. 2ND FET went back to nothing and got a   

maybe something in it, going to give it a go again im my trying to conceive naturally, will keep you posted if anything develops! 

Debby


----------

